# New Beekeeper in Frederick County, VA.



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome. There are plenty of good books and internet sites, including this one. I say this without intending any slight to others: I would suggest starting with Michael Bush's site at Bushfarms and Randy Oliver's at Scientific Beekeeping. I hope you will also check the Virginia Beekeepers Association site and join your local bee club.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I agree with Rudy's suggestions - here are links for the sites he mentioned:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm
- and -
http://scientificbeekeeping.com/


----------



## GeneJ (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome from a BEEK in Virginia Beach. These "dumb bugs" are a lot of fun and generally sparter than thier keeper (me). Welcome to the hobby, take care


----------



## So_Many_Hats (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks! I have read almost all of Michael Bush's website (which added to my feelings that bees are complicated!) I'm currently also reading Natural Beekeeping and heading to the library tomorrow to see what they have.


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome! It is said that the best beekeepers are the bees themselves. They know how its done and would probably like us to leave em alone anyway, if they could talk. So pick a good spot, set em up a nice box, and get em started, and they will teach you a lot of what you're nervous about. They're a blast to watch and what you miss, you can ask here. They'll do most of the work, while you read and learn. Welcome!


----------



## tibadoe (May 18, 2013)

Welcome from the central part of VA. Just dive right in - it's a lot of fun!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SMH!


----------

